# Bullet



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

I just thought Bullet looks good here. It's his show stance without his tail up.


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

Excellent photo and a very nice looking dog.  Well done!


----------



## PNA (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks.....


----------

